# Bruschetta with Grilled Portobello Mushrooms



## chiefwms (Oct 9, 2004)

I took several different recipes, personalized them and made them into one recipe. I hope you enjoy this offering.


*Bruschetta with Grilled Portobello Mushrooms*


4 Lg Portabella Mushrooms about 1 1/2 lbs
1 1/3 cups Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1/2 cup Lemon Juice
6 tbs Soy sauce or teriyaki sauce
12 leaves Fresh Basil thinly slivered
1 spring Fresh Rosemary leaves stripped of stem or
2 tsp dried Rosemary
3 tbs pine nuts
4 cloves garlic peeled
3 tbs romano, parmigiano-reggiano or other firm cheese
1 loaf 12x15 loaf country bread sliced on an angle or
1 loaf Italian bread sliced on an angle
Fresh Ground Black Pepper to taste



1 Whisk of olive oil (with the exception of about 2 tablespoons held in reserve), lemon juice, soy sauce, pepper and basil together in a non-reactive mixing bowl. Pour 3/4 of the mixture in bottom of a non-reactive baking dish.

2 Clean smooth side of mushrooms with a damp paper towel then remove the stems

3 Slice 2 of the cloves of garlic into slivers, slice the firm cheese into small slivers as well. Strip the leaves from the fresh rosemary springs. Slice the remaining garlic into halves and hold for later use.

4 place cleaned mushrooms on cutting board or work surface gill side up and with a sharp object, like a wooden skewer or chopstick poke a series of holes in a concentric circle (circles of different sizes all having the same center point) formation until you have covered the gill side of the mushroom with holes at fairly regular intervals. then insert garlic slivers in some of the holes, cheese slivers in others, rosemary leaves in others and pine nuts in the remaining holes.

5 Place mushroom in the non-reactive baking dish gill side up and swish around in the marinade to coat the bottoms. Spoon the remaining marinade over the portabellas and let marinate in the refrigerator covered for at least 30 min or as long as 3 hours.

6 Set up the grill for direct grilling and preheat to high

7 When ready to grill remove the mushroom caps from the marinade. Strain the marinade if the basil looks wilted.

8 Arrange the portobellos on the hot grate, grill gill side down for 3 minutes then invert the portobellow and spoon on some of th reserved marinade. Continue grilling until the caps are brown and very tender (4-6 minutes) rotating the caps 45 degrees to crate crosshatch grill marks.

9 While the caps are grilling take the sliced bread and place on the grill to toast, turning once to a nice golden brown.

10 Remove the toast and rub with the reserved sliced garlic cloves then brush with the reserved olive oil. Place the toast on serving plates garlic and oil side up.

11 Remove the mushrooms from the grill to a cutting board, halve the mushrooms and place 1/2 mushroom gill side down on each slice of toast and serve immediately.


Servings: 4

Recipe Type
Barbecue, Main Dish, Vegetarian

Recipe Source
Author: Chris Williams

There are some substitutions that can be made in this recipe. Depending upon your taste. You may choose to use balsamic vinegar instead of lemon juice. I don't particularly care for balsamic so I use a combination of lemon juice and soy sauce. If you use the balsamic you may wish to skip using the soy sauce and add coarse salt to taste. If you do so, whisk the balsamic, salt and pepper until the salt dissolves then continue on with the remainder of the recipe.

An alternative way to serve this is to serve the mushroom whole as a type of steak. Instead of the grilled bruschetta, use foccacia with a side bowl of extra-virgin olive oil mixed with a combination of coarse salt, freshly ground black pepper and other favorite herbs and spices.

You may also serve this as a sandwich. Follow the same instructions however slice the bread large enough to hold the whole Portabella. Additionally you may wish to have an extra amount of cheese on hand and grate some over the top of the gill side of the mushroom while the skin side is getting that nice crosshatch pattern. If you cover the grill this will give the cheese sufficient time to melt down into the gills of the mushroom for a bit of added flavor. you may also wish to add a bit of salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 21, 2004)

This sounds really yummy.  I love bruschetta and mushrooms!.. what a great combination.  Thanks for the great recipe.. I haven't seen anything like this before.  The only bruschetta I have ever made was with a salsa.


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 21, 2004)

Your very welcome.  Thank you for your kind words.  I just fixed this on Saturday. I grated more of the cheese ove the Gill side of the mushrooms while the other side cooked, it was great.

Chris


----------



## chiefwms (Oct 21, 2004)

Julie, do you like olives?  I posted a Tri-tip Bruschetta with Tomato Olive Salsa recipe back on Oct 9th its in the beef, lamb, . . . area under ISO tritip recipes or something like that.  It is an excellent recipe as well.

Enjoy


----------

